# [xorg-server] Socorro no me funciona (abierto)

## will198

Hola a todos,

He hecho un update world y ahora no puedo entrar en las X.

Creo que se me ha instalado el xorg-server 1.7 y no me funciona el teclado (si el ratón)... el problema es que no puedo ni siquiera matar las X con el alt+crlt+backSpace ni hacer el crlt+alt+F1 para entrar en alguna consola...

He mirado el eselect para ver se había alguna recomendación como cuando pasaron del 1.5 al 1.6 y no he visto nada... tengo en make.config el udev y el hal... y uso el udev y hal para controlar el keyboard 

¿que puedo hacer? Sugerencias...

Un saludo

----------

## gringo

curioso que te funcione el ratón y no el teclado, has reinstalado los paquetes xf86-input-* y xf86-video-* que tienes instalados despues de actualizar el paquete xorg-server ?

por cierto, el xorg-server no usa udev sino hal para la detección de dispositivos input, udev se usa apartir del 1.8.

saluetes

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Usa sysreq para matar las X: Teniendo presionado ALT, Print screen, luego R, luego E (si X sigue en pié, agregale la tecla i)

Luego pega la salida de:

```
grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log 

grep WW /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

Salud!

----------

## cameta

Para que funcione el teclado y el raton creo recordar que hay que tener en marcha los servicios hal y dbus.

----------

## will198

Hola a todos,

Solucionado en parte...

La verdad es que nada más actualizar, reiniciar todo y ver que no funcionaba nada en lugar de seguir la vieja letania Bene Gesseri "No debo de tener miedo, el miedo mata la mente, el miedo es la pequeña muerte..." me deje llevar por el pánico y entre como loco a preguntar...

Despues de googlear un poco re-emerge el xorg-server y leer lo que decía al terminar de emerger lo que había que hacer era reinstalar los x11-drivers... ahora bien si hay alguien tan zoquete como yo (cosa que dudo) que trata de poner emerge -va x11-drivers se dará cuenta que no pasa nada... truco sacado de internet:

```

emerge -va $(qlist -I -C x11-drivers)

```

y así debería funcionar...

me han surgido varias dudas:

1.- El driver de Nvidia no funciona, uso un driver descargado de la página de nvidia e instalado a mano porque el que viene de gentoo siempre me dio problemas. he reinstalado el driver de nvidia y a pesar de que compila y toda la pesca sigue sin funcionar. ahora estoy con el "nv" ¿alguna sugerencia? ¿debería utilizar el de gentoo?

2.- ¿es necesario tener el último xorg-server? creo recordar que en un post inodoro comentaba que el tenía enmascarado el xorg-server a partir de no se que versión porque no le gustaba y que en lugar de usar el udev usaba otra cosa... si enmascaro el xorg-server 1.7 en adelante ¿es arriesgado? ¿hay otros paquetes que debería enmascarar para evitar sustos?

3.- En el portátil también uso gentoo y ha sufrido el mismo problema, el portatil tiene una tarjeta ati y hasta la actualización usaba en el xorg.conf un driver que se llama "ati" no se si es oficial u oficioso, el caso es que tras la actualización, si bien si que funcionaba, se veía todo en un color muy pálido con ciertos toques de verde (no se si había vuelto a mi viejo monitor de fosforo verde o estaba en matrix), el caso es que he cambiado el driver "ati" por el "vesa" y con este va bien... ¿saben algo sobre esto?

4.- En el portatil reemergí el xorg-server, el xorg-drivers y lancé el código arriba mencionado..., todo ello sin poner el --oneshot de turno, me imagino que esto implica que todos estos paquete estén ahora en mi world... ¿esto no debería estar ahi, no? así que lo suyo es que los quite a mano de world ¿no?

Un saludo y gracias por contestar...

por cierto muchas gracias Inodoro por el truco del alt+imprimir_pantalla+shift+R+E (la +I no era necesario) en el portatil me ha ido a las mil maravillas, pero en el fijo no... ¿hay alguna otra forma de matar las X si no funciona el teclado?

----------

## ZaPa

Hola.

Cuando te funcionaba anteriorment sin problemas..¿tenias el archivo xorg.conf con todos sus parámetros?

Despues de esa actualización...¿lo sigues teniendo?

Digo esto, porque tengo entendido que las últimas versiónes de xorg intenta "autodetectar" el hardware, y si no puede deberia de configurarse con politicas hal 

(si me equivoco rectifiquenme).

Posiblemente te funcione sin problemas eliminando del todo el archivo xorg.conf ¿no?.

Saludos.

----------

## upszot

hola...

fijate si lo que te esta pasando es esto mismo...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-822990.html

saludos

----------

## will198

Hola a todos,

Si lo que creo que me pasaba era eso mismo... ya lo solucione con el comando que puse arriba...

Al final desinstalé el driver de Nvidia y e emergido los de portage... tras seguir el manual de los driver de nvidia de gentoo creo que ya funcionan correctamente...

Un saludo y gracias por todo...

aun dejo en el aire el resto de custiones sobre usar xorg 1.7 etc por si se anima la gente

----------

## gringo

yo hace tiempo que no tengo problemas con las x la verdad, con ninguna versión e independientemente de si uso drivers abiertos o cerrados ( claro que no uso el driver de ati).

 *Quote:*   

> 3.- En el portátil también uso gentoo y ha sufrido el mismo problema, el portatil tiene una tarjeta ati y hasta la actualización usaba en el xorg.conf un driver que se llama "ati" no se si es oficial u oficioso, el caso es que tras la actualización, si bien si que funcionaba, se veía todo en un color muy pálido con ciertos toques de verde (no se si había vuelto a mi viejo monitor de fosforo verde o estaba en matrix), el caso es que he cambiado el driver "ati" por el "vesa" y con este va bien... ¿saben algo sobre esto? 

 

el driver cerrado de ati es fglrx y para el de código abierto hay varias posibilidades, "ati" como tal creo que no existe, prueba con radeon.

Vesa es un driver genérico que funcionará en cualquier hardware compatible, que son casi todos hoy en día. 

 *Quote:*   

> así que lo suyo es que los quite a mano de world ¿no? 

 

si, bórralos del world.

saluetes

----------

## cameta

El driver nvidia sigue necesitando el archivo xorg.conf, para el resto hal y las policies.

----------

## will198

Hola a todos,

Ya funciona todo de forma razonable, he limpiado world del portátil... por cierto el xorg-server lo tengo que dejar en world porque si no me desistala el paquete junto con miles de otros paquetes...

Quería enmascarar el xorg-server y dejar el que está ahora puesto ya que no encuentro gran mejora entre este y los anteriores, y como me imagino que dentro de unos meses sacaran una actualización y más dolores de cabeza. ¿puedo crear probblemas en mi sistema si enmascaro el xorg-server al 1.7.6 que es el que tengo? ¿me recomiendan no enmascararlo?

Un saludo

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

>  para el resto hal y las policies.

 

apartir del 1.8 hal es sustituido por udev.

 *Quote:*   

>  ¿puedo crear probblemas en mi sistema si enmascaro el xorg-server al 1.7.6 que es el que tengo?

 

a largo plazo igual si, igual salen drivers que sólo funcionan con versiones superiores o hay paquetes que simplemente dependen de una versión superior de las X. Además, versiones superiores normalemente suelen tener mejoras de rendimiento y corrigen otros fallos, cosas que seguro te interesan. 

Realmente dá lo mismo siempre y cuando te acuerdes de que tienes ese block hecho manualemente  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

